# Playgroup for babies in Alexandria



## ingrid in alex (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello,
I have just arrived in Alexandria, and I have a 1 year old baby and a 3 years old boy, I am looking for a playgroup for my baby, to go with him.
Have a nice day.
Ingrid


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Ingrid

Welcome to the forum.. 

We have a couple of members who live in Alex who maybe able to help you... the majority of us live in Cairo and the red sea so not able to help however if no one comes along with a suggestion then I would go to your local church and see if they hold one. 

Welcome to Egypt 

Maiden


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

ingrid in alex said:


> Hello,
> I have just arrived in Alexandria, and I have a 1 year old baby and a 3 years old boy, I am looking for a playgroup for my baby, to go with him.
> Have a nice day.
> Ingrid


Hi Ingrid
Welcome to Alexandria. We have found that the nurseries and playgroups here vary so much with regards to price, quality of facilities and quality of teachers that the best thing to do is to visit a few yourself and see what is around, as what suits others may not be what you want for you and your children. But be aware that paying top price doesn't always mean getting top quality. I hope you find somewhere suitable, good luck.


----------



## astraeus (Feb 26, 2011)

hi there 

my wife has a facebook page called mums of Alex she is British and most of the members in this page are British and Americans .. am sure that will help coz they have kids in diffirent ages.


----------



## PeterandtheWolf (Sep 14, 2012)

hi - we might be moving to Alex in a few months, and would be interested in the same... astraeus, what is your wife's blog address? (I searched but didn't get any hits)
Thanks


----------



## astraeus (Feb 26, 2011)

the group name mums of Alexandria, Egypt but u have to request first to join and they accept only women


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

astraeus said:


> the group name mums of Alexandria, Egypt but u have to request first to join and they accept only women




You are welcome to put the link x


----------



## astraeus (Feb 26, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/groups/250388065015803/?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------

